# Tecumseh TVS90 Ignition



## W Rowe (Sep 4, 2007)

Would anyone have the air gap for Tecumseh TVS90 Ignition or a service manual?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

.0125" air gap for cdi module.

PM me with your email address and I can send you a service manual.


----------



## durangomanca (Sep 6, 2007)

*Repair manual for the TVS90 Tecumseh small engine*

Can I get a copy of the manual please. My neighbor gave me his lawn mower and it looks like he seized the engine. I want to take it apart and see how badly it is damaged and if it's even worth fixing. You would think that people today are educated enough to know that even lawn mowers need oil changes. :freak:


----------



## mrcrusty (Apr 10, 2008)

*mrcrusty*

Just so happens I'm trying to rejuvinate an old TVS90 mower engine. A manual sure would be nice. I just signed up so I'm not sure I'm doing this right. If not, somebody help me!


----------

